# Reparación Amplificador Behringer V-TONE GM108



## Deathmarc (Abr 18, 2014)

Hola todos
Necesito de su ayuda.
Me dieron un Amplificador Behringer V-TONE GM108, sin parlante, necesito si alguien sabe como testear si funciona, en breve conseguire un parlante para probarlo, lo que no quiero es que tenga alguna falla y me queme el parlante, revise la placa y a la vista los componentes están en perfectas condiciones pero nunca se sabe.
Dessde ya muchas gracias a quien me heche una mano.
Saludos


----------



## el arcangel (Abr 18, 2014)

Enchufalo en una seria y verifica  no exista cc en las salidas, ( estos amplificadores suelen tener proteccion contra continua , que puede estar en malas condiciones )


----------



## Deathmarc (Abr 18, 2014)

Bueno, si es posible te pido que seas explícito ya que soy bastante amateur, por otro lado
Le conecte un parlante y solo hace un ruido tipo "tuuuuuuuuuu", lo conecte por aproximadamente 10 o 15 seg, y lo apaque, note que el disipador del Transistor Amplificador calentó mucho, se que es normal pero no se si tanto, puede ser que este quemado?


----------



## el arcangel (Abr 19, 2014)

si los transistores calentaron en tan poco tiempo y por el ruido onomatopéyico  decis hace dale por seguro q esos transistores o estan en fuga o se han quemado.


----------



## Deathmarc (Abr 19, 2014)

ok gracias , son baratos , voy a probar cambiarlo, gracias por responder


----------



## joshdvd (Dic 6, 2017)

Si a alguno le sirve, yo tengo uno que venía en mal estado, y le saqué este diagrama para clonarlo, aún no le he hecho, pero para quienes lo tengan y quieran revisarlo, o corregirlo si es necesario.

En el que tengo la etapa del amplificador TDA2030, está casi ilegible el PCB, así que probablemente allí halla algunos errores notables, en todo caso, sólo es la etapa del amplificador, que bien se puede sustituir por otro.

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (Dic 14, 2017)

Desde el tiempo en que creé este tema hasta ahora he aprendido mucho, y en parte gracias a este foro. Por lo cual, si a alguien le sirve, dibujé el diagrama de este amplificador, que adjunto en pdf. 

La única etapa que puede estar mal es la de amplificación con el TDA2030, ya que al final, en el amplificador que tengo, esa zona estaba achicharrada y por eso daba el problema descrito en este tema, si alguien se toma la molestia de corregirla, o de mandarme fotos de esa zona en ambas caras del PCB del amplificador, con gusto lo reviso y corrijo, porque en el mío no puedo seguir el rastro de las pistas, ya que literalmente están destruidas.

No me queda más que agradecer nuevamente, y espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## Luis Becerra (Jul 24, 2019)

Aqui te mando algunas fotos por si aún sirven de algo. El mio viene con un D2030A, pero se me rompio al maniobrar el pcb por no quitarle el Heat Sink(enfriador). Si prefieres suba una foto del pcb dañado para mandarte mejores fotos de esa area especifica. En mi caso el amplificador funcionaba todavia pero el oxido esta atacando el algunos componentes y podria pasar al pcb asi que estoy limpiando todo y tendre que reemplazar los tres interruptores y al menos un potenciometro. Gracias por tu aportacion.



joshdvd dijo:


> Desde el tiempo en que creé este tema hasta ahora he aprendido mucho, y en parte gracias a este foro. Por lo cual, si a alguien le sirve, dibujé el diagrama de este amplificador, que adjunto en pdf.
> 
> La única etapa que puede estar mal es la de amplificación con el TDA2030, ya que al final, en el amplificador que tengo, esa zona estaba achicharrada y por eso daba el problema descrito en este tema, si alguien se toma la molestia de corregirla, o de mandarme fotos de esa zona en ambas caras del PCB del amplificador, con gusto lo reviso y corrijo, porque en el mío no puedo seguir el rastro de las pistas, ya que literalmente están destruidas.
> 
> No me queda más que agradecer nuevamente, y espero que sea de utilidad.


----------

